# Ashlee simpson black hair



## khmaichic (Dec 25, 2006)

i think ashlee hair is so pretty....i was lookin 4 a photo of her with black straight hair but couldnt find ne i only found one that was curly so if ne1 have ne could u please post it up...thanx












like the pic above but with her hair straight and almost the same lenght...i seen one in i think it was 17 or cosomogilr magazine where she was doin an ad for thermasilk but wen i went to search for it only the one where her hair was curl showed up and the one in the mag was so small so im lookin for a bigger one if u have it please post it up thanx

uhh sorry if i did nething wrong i dun noe how to make the pic show...


----------



## han (Dec 25, 2006)

i found these click on them to see them bigger


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 25, 2006)

Han, your pics aren't clickable for me...


----------



## han (Dec 25, 2006)

i must of did something wrong.. how do you post pics like she did above

her hair is wavy cause she has heavy layers and possible texturizeing too unless your hair is cut like hers you wont get the same effect


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 25, 2006)

You need to take the url for the image, and put [img} before it, and then [/img] after it... Or click the image button, and paste the url. I fixed her links.

You mean her hair like this:


----------



## khmaichic (Dec 26, 2006)

hey thanx everyone for helpin me out=] i was lookin for one that was more straight like sleek straight but these r good and thanx to aquilah for fixing the pics =]


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 26, 2006)

I like her hair black better. I actually had my hair cut like her wavy black hair and it was a really cute cut.


----------



## han (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks aquilah i will try and see if i cant post bigger pics and i like those pics you found.. i like her dark or blonde but the dark hair rocks i love brunettes no offense to blondes..hehe


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 27, 2006)

She looks mad fake in the blonde. the black hair makes her appear human.


----------



## :SiempreBella: (Dec 27, 2006)

it must suck being the ugly sister.


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 27, 2006)

I think Ashlee is prettier &amp; sweeter than Jessica these days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FearlessBunny (Dec 27, 2006)

Since the nose job I do too.


----------



## *cupcake* (Dec 29, 2006)

oh ashlee has a great cut. i used one of these pics for my hair cut.. THANKS!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 29, 2006)

i like her blonde. she looks cuter.


----------



## KatJ (Dec 31, 2006)

Ashlee has always been my favorite sister! I loved her hair dark. But her new blonde looks better than it did the first time (when she first broke out).


----------



## nora530 (Dec 31, 2006)

I liked her black hair more than the blonde, but her new haircolor looks great now.


----------

